# Phần mềm CAD, CAM, CNC > Phần mềm CNC control >  Xin mọi người giúp đỡ !

## coolluv

máy tính e mới cài lại win e cài lại phần mêm ncstudio v5 mà giờ ko bt cài thông số thế nào ? hiện tại e bấm sang 1mm nhưng máy sang 5mm. e mới học làm xin các bác chỉ giúp cài lại thông số. e xin cảm ơn !

----------


## solero

http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/75...g-dan-download

----------

